# Trying to extend growing season for peppers



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 19, 2020)

Like I had said we have a wooden box next to the patio that has 8 pepper plants in it, the squirrels were more monsterous this season than ever before and chewed the plants and some peppers, never really did it much more than just a few each year but this year they were awful and didn't stop, so I put chicken wire up awhile ago and put a lid on it and it worked but the pepper plants were logging behind thanks to these pests. But they are still going strong, we have many green Apple peppers going so I wrapped the whole thing in clear plastic in hopes that it'll keep them warm and keep them growing, time will tell I guess. The other night we got frost but I knew it was coming so I covered it with a heavy tarp, glad I did. Hopefully this will extend the growing season!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 20, 2020)

A good book to learn how to extend the growing season is *Four season Harvest *by Elliot Coleman. He will basically walk you through a number of ways to extend the growing season citing examples as to how it was done in the past. A lot of it is very dependent on a given situation and how much land/$$$/time you have. Good read even if you can’t utilize any of the methods.


----------



## 2412 (Oct 21, 2020)

Do you overwinter your plants, or start fresh every year?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 21, 2020)

2412 said:


> Do you overwinter your plants, or start fresh every year?


Start fresh every year.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 3, 2020)

Well this didn't work, the frost killed them anyway despite the plastic wrapped around. I'll have to devise a stronger and better thing next year.


----------



## 2412 (Nov 8, 2020)

You might have to pot them and put em in the house.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 8, 2020)

2412 said:


> You might have to pot them and put em in the house.


I threw them out at the compost site yesterday, they were all wilted from some heavy frost we got awhile back. But I did pull off about 12 decent sized peppers, I'll see if they start to turn red or not inside.


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 11, 2020)

peppers are VERY easily killed buy the frost like tomatoes. --- glass greenhouse with heat is probably the only way to keep them a bit longer.--I always thought the little jobbers that are 6x8 or so had have hard poly panels would be easy to heat and plants would survive a long time in one til zero temps hit----then its over!


----------

